# Extreme Cheapskates



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

New show on TLC. Any body do any of these things themselves? Sharpening disposable razors? separating plies of toilet paper? Laundering paper towel in the sink? Take strangers leftovers from restaurant? And that's just the beginning....


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

If I wasn't such a cheapskate I would subscribe to the channel.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> If I wasn't such a cheapskate I would subscribe to the channel.


I remember the case of a "ski-bum" living in Whistler who would go to the large chalets (Roundhouse, Rendezvous etc) between 11am to 1 pm and pass himself off as a "host" by cleaning off tables (and all those uneaten meals!) - he would consume loads of food in short amounts of time with the high amount of waste/uneaten food. 

Not something that appeals to me but - given some of the choices & lifestyles that some people lead (I am not including the poverty stricken in the statement) - I can see why people would find a niche like that!


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw a bit of an episode...this woman was cutting squares of material to use as washable toilet paper...she said she saves $240 a year by doing this...then I changed the chanel.


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

My wife and I are frugal but this show is an extreme!

This reminds me of the Office episode where the building owner seperates 2 ply toilet paper to save money.


----------



## Yudansha (May 14, 2011)

This reminds me of the time my college roommate and I had a toilet paper stand-off. A sort of Cold War if you will. 

After a few months of living together I realized I was always the one buying the toilet paper. I asked him to buy the next package, but he never ever did. This was the start of our war. 

After the last square was used, i stopped buying it. Instead I would horde toilet paper. I would hide a few rolls in my room and bring a fixed amount everytime I would goto the washroom. Sometimes if I was running out--being the poor student I was, I would stuff my pockets with toilet paper at school, to get me through another couple of days. 

It was getting so ridiculous that when we had guests over they would complain to the lack of toilet paper and we had a few no wipers take place. But still neither of us would relent, in fact neither of us would even mention that not even a single roll existed in the apartment. 

Finally semester ended and I moved back to a home with an endless supply of squares. I still wonder if he had a secret stockpile too or maybe he had an alternative to toilet paper...Two stubborn people = no toilet paper for 3 months.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

My father was born in 1900, signed up at 17yrs for the first WW, lived through the depression, lost his first wife to septic finger, as no antibiotics in 1936, met my mother during WW2, then had me just after the war.

I remember him scraping the butter off the butter paper as it had been rationed during the war. He kept lots of plastic containers, yogurt and margarine pots and stored things in them. He could'nt stand waste.
He never drove a car and walked or biked mostly everywhere. He lived till he was 91 in 1991.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

Yudansha said:


> semester ended and I moved back to a home with an endless supply of squares. I still wonder if he had a secret stockpile too or maybe he had an alternative to toilet paper...Two stubborn people = no toilet paper for 3 months.


haha
like on Seinfeld..."you mean you can't even spare one square!?"


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a retarded roommate once as well. He expected me to do all his dishes. So we had a standoff. It was disgusting because my first apartment in Toronto had cockroaches. FYI he also used to sneak his dirty clothes into my laundry hoping I would do it. 

The stand off lasted 4 months until I kicked him out. 

Then I did the dishes.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We were in a 6 bedroom penthouse with 6 tenants. The rule was to wash dishes before you neede them. Once a week, we washed them all because we had a dinner together.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Berubeland said:


> I had a retarded roommate once as well. He expected me to do all his dishes. So we had a standoff. It was disgusting because my first apartment in Toronto had cockroaches. FYI he also used to sneak his dirty clothes into my laundry hoping I would do it.
> 
> The stand off lasted 4 months until I kicked him out.
> 
> Then I did the dishes.


Me and my brother used to do that everytime my parents went out of town. Neither of us would clean the whole time they were gone, and he'd usually end up doing it about an hour before they were scheduled to get in.

I guess I could always tolerate a filthier environment .


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha, personally, I have nothing against eating from the container so dirty dishes do not bother me either.

My time is worth more to me than washing my bum cleaning cloths. So I'll stick with the TP, thanks.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

Yudansha said:


> This reminds me of the time my college roommate and I had a toilet paper stand-off. A sort of Cold War if you will.
> 
> After a few months of living together I realized I was always the one buying the toilet paper. I asked him to buy the next package, but he never ever did. This was the start of our war.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I had a similar experience, but it was with a roommate that consumed an inordinate amount of toilet paper. Our consumption was over 1 roll per day for 3 people. I didn't mind buying toilet paper for the house, but I wasn't going to subsidize whatever his consumption was.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> Me and my brother used to do that everytime my parents went out of town. Neither of us would clean the whole time they were gone, and he'd usually end up doing it about an hour before they were scheduled to get in.
> 
> I guess I could always tolerate a filthier environment .


Sounds like he was more concerned about the parental repercussions than you were.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

All I can say is that I wouldn't waste my time with this show...


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Sounds like he was more concerned about the parental repercussions than you were.


That too. Goody two shoes.


----------



## cityandcolor (Jan 24, 2012)

*extreme cheapskates*



RedRose said:


> ....I remember him scraping the butter off the butter paper as it had been rationed during the war. He kept lots of plastic containers, yogurt and margarine pots and stored things in them. He could'nt stand waste.


HAHAH My mother totally does this! It drives me nuts! To make matters worse, she recently moved to a property so far out in the "boonies" that she has to personally take her garbage to the dump. Now she really never throws anything away. She keeps insisting that she will use it for something in the future and the plastic containers/bits of seeds/things for potential art projects just builds and builds.Then she comes to me crying that her house is a wreck and that I need to come and help clean/organize asap! I think there needs to be a line between being frugal and then plain insanity!


----------

